# Has anyone switched interior?



## Kotsolgto (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a 04 pbm with red leather and wondering if anyone has kept the red seats and changed everything else to black. Was thinking about doing this, but seeing if anyone has before i spend a bunch of money on this.. if so post some pics.

thanks Kevin


----------



## zx2ner25 (Feb 4, 2011)

Kotsolgto said:


> I have a 04 pbm with red leather and wondering if anyone has kept the red seats and changed everything else to black. Was thinking about doing this, but seeing if anyone has before i spend a bunch of money on this.. if so post some pics.
> 
> thanks Kevin


Whether people have done it or not, You have a few Options, You can find a wrecked gto someone is parting out, or you can try to trade someone who has fully black interior but wants the red accented pieces, or, you can take it to a custom shop/upholstery shop and have the red accents recovered with whatever fabric you'd like


----------



## Kotsolgto (Oct 15, 2009)

yea I have a place called cleveland pick a part close and they deal with all sport cars an have alot of gto parts. I was basically seeing if anyone has done it or seen it with pics. before i spend a cpl hundred on interior parts. but thanks


----------



## zx2ner25 (Feb 4, 2011)

If you take pictures, I can photoshoppe them so you can kinda get an Idea... I think it'll look really good personally


----------



## nikedo420 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Hey*

I dont know if it will help but I own a red 04 gto and it came with all black interior including all my leather seats. The gto stitching on the 2 front seats r n red. The leather seats front and back are black. I think it looks wonderful and better than the red seats.


----------



## Kotsolgto (Oct 15, 2009)

Yea im getting sick of the red myself. I think all the doors and stuff in black would help, the red is just a little to much even if the middle of the seats were black it would look good. If i had the money and could find a nice set of black seats Id do it.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

dang if u were in tx i would trade. i want the red door panels and stuff. but not the red seats


----------



## x2jesse1x (Feb 26, 2011)

I changed the suede inserts in my gto from black to red. Looks really nice and subtle


----------



## x2jesse1x (Feb 26, 2011)

I also bought mine from a salvage yard for really cheap


----------



## ponykiller (Jul 25, 2010)

Kotsolgto said:


> yea I have a place called cleveland pick a part close and they deal with all sport cars an have alot of gto parts. I was basically seeing if anyone has done it or seen it with pics. before i spend a cpl hundred on interior parts. but thanks


Great salvage yard. Bought a front clip from them.


----------

